# commute to Marlborough College Malaysiagught



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

Possible to daily commute for kids from Singapore to Marlborough College Malaysia ?, thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You'll have to ask the school that question because they appear to be a boarding school with no commuting students allowed.


----------



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

there price structure covers both boarders and day attendance, waiting for reply from School thought I might get a quick response here...


QUOTE=BBCWatcher;1153637]You'll have to ask the school that question because they appear to be a boarding school with no commuting students allowed.[/QUOTE]


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The school has been working on the problem, but I haven't seen any updates.


----------



## newbie11 (May 22, 2013)

they have chartered buses from western part.. and in june, a ferry is operating from harbor front to puteri harbor.


----------



## Back to JB (Aug 19, 2013)

Be very careful if you are thinking of choosing Marlborough College as the school for your child. Make sure that they give you a letter to confirm the space before you even pay a cent. I submitted the registration forms for both my children and pay RM1,100 for each of them.
Later I was told that they are full and there is no space for Aug 2013 entry but they will consider them for Jan 2014 entry (not confirm). 
So, what must I do in the meantime? My kids simply cannot just sit and wait for months not knowing if they will get a place later.
We then started to look for other school and are happy to find one but Marlborough College would not refund our RM2,200 registration fees! 
They do not have space for us, they did nothing so far, yet they are taking our money! This is simply day light robbery.
I am writing this mainly hoping that concern parents out there will not get cheated by them.
I am glad that my children are not going there for education as this is not the moral value and integrity that I would wish for my kids to learn from.


----------

